
Comcast in Talks to Buy DreamWorks Animation for More Than $3B - t23
http://www.wsj.com/articles/comcast-in-talks-to-buy-dreamworks-for-more-than-3-billion-1461720380
======
t23
updated article: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/comcasts-nbc-universal-to-buy-
dr...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/comcasts-nbc-universal-to-buy-dreamworks-
for-3-8-billion-1461849691)

